# fun camera straps



## loriNphoto (Apr 13, 2009)

I just wanted to share with you our fun camera straps!  Check out Spice Up Your Camera, Fun, Trendy, Fashionable Camera Straps  for something different and definitely more exciting than your nikon or canon strap! 

Let me know what you think!

lori
lori nordstrom photography


----------

